# carburator cold sweating while running???



## kevinllee (Jun 26, 2009)

1972 307 chevrolet c10 pickup.

What would make my carb sweat cold on the bottom outside while the engine is running?

I've changed the cam and lifters recently, carb was working before cam replaced. 

The engine will fire over, and run for a second or two or it will run for a few minutes, sometimes, then shut off. When I depress the gas pedal, it seems like it starving, not wanting to rev up.

I think I have to readjust the lifters to make it run a little smoother, but that shouldn't cause the carb problems and the motor firing over and shutting off.

Help please???!!!!!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi kevinllee


Is the carburator a Rochester 2 or 4 barrel ?


----------



## kevinllee (Jun 26, 2009)

2 barrel


----------



## kevinllee (Jun 26, 2009)

2 barrel


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On the 2 barrel, you got yourself a massive vacuum leak, judging from the information I'd look for the leak somewhere on the carburetor base gasket or the intake manifold. If you got a cheapie propane torch lying about use it to pinpoint the leak, check for any missing or broken vacuum hoses to the canister purge. Hook up a vacuum guage for better accuracy to verify proper valve operation--adjust as needed. 

post back your findings.


----------



## kevinllee (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot! 
It might be a day or two, but I'll post back to you. 
Weird though, I just replaced the carb gasket and intake but messed up somewhere.
I'll check for leaks somehow.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You can spray carb cleaner around it as well.


----------



## kevinllee (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a carb rebuild kit on order, will work on it tomorrow. I'll keep the post updated if/when I find the leak or fix it.


----------

